# SportDog SD-1825??



## jank (Feb 8, 2010)

I know everyone around here recommends TT and Dogtra, but I have a chance to get a good deal on the SD-1825. I am looking for reviews on this collar from people that have and are using the SD-1825. I haven't been able to find many reviews elsewhere and am hoping to get some input on this product. Thanks!


----------



## JPowell (Nov 10, 2009)

Im using the SD-1825 and really like it. It is really user friendly and easy to change level intensity if you need to.


----------



## Jason Davenport (Jul 23, 2009)

I have one that I bought when I got my dog back from Akin and now have hooked both dogs too it and love it. No problems long battery life.


----------



## muddin (Feb 14, 2010)

i to have and use the 1825 and its user friendly, you can change settings so the buttons pretty much do what you want them to do. No problems yet.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

I have been using the SD1825 for about a month now. I like it alot so far no problems and is a very well built collar. Really easy to use and like the different stimulations it offers. Sportdog in my opinion has come along way from when i first started using them several yrs. ago. If you have the chance to get one i would definitly get it , you wont be disapointed.


----------



## jank (Feb 8, 2010)

I really like all the features that it offers, and it seems like it would be a really user friendly collar. I am just concerned with the quality and durability. I have heard many horror stories about the Sport Dog collars and am wondering if they have got those problems resolved.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

So far from what i can tell is yes, this collar is very durable...

Good Luck


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Have to echo everyone elses sentiments, never let me down


----------



## jank (Feb 8, 2010)

Any more SD-1825 users that want to throw another review in here? Sounds like everyone who is using one likes theirs.


----------

